# Recommendations for iPhone 5 DAC/AMP setup



## tang0188

Being an amateur in this field of DACs and Amplifiers, I would sincerely hope to obtain some great insights and recommendations for iPhone 5. Right now I am eyeing on ADL X1, but how does it scale up in terms of performance to other DACs / Amps around. I can't seem to find a good review for those. Currently I am using a pair of UM Miracle with my iPhone 5, which I seriously thinks I am doing great injustice to myself and my CIEM.
  
 Once again, thank you guys in advance for the constrictive inputs  Cheers!


----------



## tang0188

How does the ADL X1 flare against Go-DAP X or the Typhoon. Thanks!


----------



## DrSheep

Sound wise I have not heard the ADL X1, but reviews have been good.  However, you can change out the OpAmp for the X and the SDT for different sound, so the VC's are better in that regard.  Of couse the SDT also up convert iDevices to 32/192 and can process 64DSD.


----------



## tang0188

drsheep said:


> Sound wise I have not heard the ADL X1, but reviews have been good.  However, you can change out the OpAmp for the X and the SDT for different sound, so the VC's are better in that regard.  Of couse the SDT also up convert iDevices to 32/192 and can process 64DSD.




Thanks sheep!


----------



## shotgunshane

Maybe check this thread out: http://www.head-fi.org/t/682222/ios7-iphone-and-apple-cck


----------



## jazzman7

And when you're done with shotgunshane's recommendation, check out this thread, which discusses options available to those with an iDevice running iOS7 and using a CCK:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/507559/list-of-dacs-that-work-with-ipad
  
 The trick is to find a DAC/amp that draws less current than the iDevice is allowed to supply, which historically has been 100mA.  For example, the Fiio E17 draws too much power (personally confirmed), but the HRT microStreamer works fine (also personally confirmed), and so apparently does the newest iteration of the Fiio E7 (as reported by others).


----------



## Golden Ears

Has anyone had any success feeding a signal into the Meridian Explorer DAC from the iPhone using a powered USB hub And the lightning camera connection kit?


----------



## liuliangbao

good,Of couse the SDT also up convert iDevices to 32/192 and can process 64DSD.


----------



## lumberjake

I am still amazed that there seems to be no simple straight forward answer but some folks it works and some it does not and if it works, I don't know whether it's just the amp or both amp and dac which is what we want. 
There are literally dozens of threads on this subject with various answers none of which one can rely on simply due to the fact we don't know how accurate the person is. Such a head ache.


----------

